# Question about an audio company



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have any of you every bought or used any items from Technical Pro? Is there stuff any good? They seem to have decent prices on some of there items. for example I can get an equalizer EQ-B7150 for $100 on ebay new.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a feeling that they are one of those companies that primarily just sells stuff on e-bay/resellers.

Not nessicarily knock offs but just not that good of quality.


----------

